# Where to download VAT 3 Returns Form



## Capaill

Hi Folks

Anyone know where I can download a blank copy of the VAT 3 Returns form?  I have searched the Revenue's website at www.revenue.ie but with no joy.

Thanks

C


----------



## Humpback

Google?????


----------



## Capaill

Ronan

Thanks very much for that.  Spent nearly an hour last night on the revenue website looking for that form with no joy.  Never thought to try Google.

Cheers

C


----------



## ClubMan

_Google's _advanced search also allows you to search a specific domain (e.g. revenue.ie) which can be handy.


----------



## Capaill

Thanks guys.  I had a look at the search results from above but they do not contain an online version of the form itself.  The links are guides on how the form should be formatted.  Guess I will have to revert to the 20th century method of getting information and ring and talk to someone<g>

C


----------



## smiler

Have you thought about registering with ROS to do your returns on-line? This would do away with the necessity of downloading forms and is imho a much quicker way of doing the actual return.


----------



## Eeek!!!!

Capaill, 
Revenue only issue blank forms for periods that are no longer active on their system - they prefer you to use the date-coded ones. You can ring them and they will issue a duplicate form for the period in question. 
If you're stuck, I have a little pile of the blank forms here from previous dealings with them......


----------



## Capaill

Hi Folks

Apologies for not getting back sooner to update the thread.

Smiler 
I have registered for ROS for my primary business.  This VAT return was for another smaller venture.

Eeek
Thanks for the info.  I have since contacted Revenue and they are posting out a suplicate form to me.  The  person I talked to was surprised that a blank form was not avialable on their site.

Thanks to all for your help

C


----------

